# Tarnished Lettering Range Rover Evoque



## Scomar44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Can anyone advise on what I can do to rectify the tarnished lettering on this Evoque?

We valeted it on Wednesday and the customer contacted to me today to say his lettering has tarnished. All we used on the front was TFR, shampoo and finally AG SRP. There was no indication of tarnishing when we finished with the vehicle.

Is there any product available to rectify or will the lettering need replaced?

Any help appreciated. S


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

That's shot it'll need new lettering get kit of fleabay. just make sure it comes with a curved fitting kit as the lettering on the bonnet isn't on straight.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

TFR has that effect on chrome, specially if it's not diluted. A friend of mine has an Astra estate with tarnished chrome thanks to the £5 washing and neat use of TFR.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=381817&highlight=Dlgwrx02

Ps wonder if that plate was intentional..lol buttox or bo**ox. Lol


----------

